# Replacement lamp



## D Wulf (Feb 15, 2008)

I am finding a big difference in prices on replacement lamps. Anyone have recommendations of an online source?
I have a Panasonic - PT-AX100U.

Thanks
David


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you checked visualapex.com?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actually I take that back. Amazon has one for $189


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Whereever you buy a lamp, make sure that it is not a "replacement" or "remanufactured" and is the same OEM lamp that came with the unit. There are lots of cheap copies and rebuilt lamps that are creating many headaches these days.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

That is great information Leonard. Now that I have a projector I'll have to keep that in mind. Hopefully it's a ways off. Btw, do lamps go bad sitting on a shelf. If I were to by one for a replacement ahead of time, would it be alright?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, there are some that are brave enough to resolder just the bulb back into the whole lamp assembly -- and that is the cheapest route. The "remanufactured" units are usually this way.

The problem is that there are more wear items on the assembly than just the bulb. For some projectors this would be fine, but for others, many things can go wrong. If the bulb explodes, it can take out other components, or it may simply not work.

I'd go with VisualApex -- I bought my replacement lamp the same time I got the projector. Just swapped it out last year and it was easy and worked great.

Good luck.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Yeah, there are some that are brave enough to resolder just the bulb back into the whole lamp assembly -- and that is the cheapest route.


Funny you should mention that, for either my mits hc3000 or sanyo z2000 this method only saves a few dollars.

As to the op, projectorquest.com with their free shipping, better warranty, and $10 back on your old lamp usually edges out electrified.com as the best price for my lamps. But those two sites are my top two picks...


----------

